# Olives for a 2 year old?



## mendocino (Oct 7, 2005)

DS loves olives. Any reason not to give them to him?

(pitted, of course!)


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

too much salt?

My kids, all 3 of them, will eat olives until they're sick. I have to dole them out and hide them.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

my DD LOVES olives, her favorite are the garlic olives from the olive bar at our local HFS.
olives are a healthy food.
if you worry about the salt you could always soak some in water to de-brine them.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

when my son was 2 he LOVED olives. that was about the only un-prepackaged food he really liked at the time







:


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

My daughter's almost 18 months and loves olives. I think they're fine.


----------



## mendocino (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks! And thank god. It would really suck to have to take away one of the foods he actually likes to eat!


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

My 2-year old LOVES olives, eats them off his fingers and toes. I know, ick, but he's 2.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

My kids love them as well!


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

G loves black olives - she orders them instead of french fries at a local little restaurant (makes me smile at the waitress' startled expression every time as she says "and a little dish of black olives, please, no french fries"!!!!).


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

DS LOVES any kind of olives. A staple in this house is homemade pizza and olives


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwinMom* 
My 2-year old LOVES olives, eats them off his fingers and toes. I know, ick, but he's 2.

LOL! My 7yo still does this! Just his fingers, though, not his toes. ALthough I wouldn't put it past him to eat them off his toes if he thought of it...


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

My kid loves olives too and has for months! I'm still slicing them in half since they are toddler-throat-sized (although they have a small hole where the pit once was, right?







) and he's 16 mo and forgets to chew thoroughly sometimes. (essp when he's cramming fave foods, which "wowas" are for him!)


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

DD is a salt fiend like her mama. Olives and pickles are favs, as are capers ("Pickle Berries, Mama!"







) Oh, and she's almost 2, but has been into the salties since just past a year.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueStateMama* 
DD is a salt fiend like her mama. Olives and pickles are favs, as are capers ("Pickle Berries, Mama!"







) Oh, and she's almost 2, but has been into the salties since just past a year.

Pickle berries!?! Oh my goodness that is one of the cutest things I have ever heard!








Totally makes sense too!

And yeah, my kids would eat an entire can of olives (each) and ask for more if I let them.


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwinMom* 
My 2-year old LOVES olives, eats them off his fingers and toes.

They are called "finger hats" around here. As are raspberries.


----------



## J-Max (Sep 25, 2003)

Another momma who has to hide the olives








I love them, and so do all my girls, any kind of olive out there, we will eat!


----------

